# Is this tank ok for a betta?



## Cometz (May 23, 2013)

im getting my first betta soon, do you think this tank is ok?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Starter-Aqu...UTF8&qid=1369400625&sr=8-1&keywords=fish+tank

i will also be using a heater.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is ok but lacks a heater..bettas prefer warmer temps around 80 F...28 C ????


----------



## Cometz (May 23, 2013)

yeah ill be buying a heater separately

maybe this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-Fi...TF8&colid=17TPK4EU3O07F&coliid=I3489T986ESSZA ??

like i said this will be my first betta so im really new to this.

thanks for your reply.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...that one will work...never buy a fixed or dual temp heater...they are not worth having..


----------



## Cometz (May 23, 2013)

Ok, thanks for your help


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

My advice would be to go with a nicer tank. If you have money, you could get one of these. http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Flora-...8&qid=1369502649&sr=1-1&keywords=fluval+flora

And then get a heater. I have that kit and bought an extra heater for it. It is great. You can also go planted with it.


----------



## Cometz (May 23, 2013)

yeah i like that tank too but with it being my first betta i think ill go with the other tank for now and then maybe get another tank later 

really exited to get my fish now! lol


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha. Start expensive. It'll save you money in the future. You get what you pay for.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm not a fan of expensive, but I do go for modular. A glass tank + lid + filter will be in same neighborhood of expense but you will not have to throw the whole thing away if one thing breaks. no way i'd spend $120 on 8 gallons, i'd pick up a used 55 with lid, light, stand and filter for that $.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh yes...i agree with emc...no way would i spend $120 on an 8 gallon tank..not when i could get an entire 50-75 gallon set up for the same price..
but then again some folks are wealthy and can afford to go the expensive route...


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I got a 100 gallon tank, solid cedar stand AND canopy, lights= 100 bucks. The tank was in prime condition with only a thin layer of calcium at the top that was easily removed. Unless you are into being a show fish person there is absolutely no need for an 8 gallon tank that expensive. If you must have a tank like that- find a used one. 

Cometz- The tank you have chosen is a pretty nice one  I agree with emc that modular is a bit better for the reasons she mentioned, and is the primary reason I would not go with the tank you chose, but that does not change the fact that the one you are looking at is a pretty good choice for a betta. Congratulations


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I personally got mine on sale for 60 bucks. It's a great tank though and comes with CO2 and diffuser, a nice light, a foam background, a high quality tank, some fertilizer, some planters, and a super nice filter.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It does look nice. It you could only have one little tank on a desk it might be worth it.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It is totally worth it. Full spectrum light. Plants grow like crazy in it. I used to be a plant killer. I killed duckweed lol and that's saying a lot! 

Now, I have red tiger lotus that is thriving, hornwort, val, java moss (which I used to kill too while giving it my best care), hygro, and water lettuce.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

An 8 gallon tank that expensive is a rip off. A 10 gallon tank would cost about $50 to $100. So that is why I am saying that an 8 gallon tank at $120 is a rip off.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If I could only have one tank I might spend $500 on it. But, yea, I would get a 10 gallon for $10, lid $15, filter $15, heater $20, light $12. Less if you already own a air-pump or don't need a light. Spend the money on some neat fish.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have used this tank and it is NICE!!! I love it. Fluval is a good brand too. It has worked without hiccups so far.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Try a local petco they are still doing the $1 per gall. My 10 gal quarantine tank cost me 12 bux after taxes...


----------



## Cometz (May 23, 2013)

thanks for the advice everyone


----------

